# kroatien tips?



## astratrinker (1. November 2012)

Moin,

wir wollen mit 5 mann vermutlich nach Split zum Blauhai bzw. Thun angeln. 

Ich bräuchte mal ein paar ansprechpartner vor Ort, die zum fischen  rausfahren. geplant ist erste juni woche und dann 5 tage raus fahren.

vieleicht kennt jemand auch gerne deutschsprachige leute vor ort, wo man schon vorab das boot+crew buchen kann.

Danke


----------



## Gartenhacke (8. September 2013)

*AW: kroatien tips?*

Solltest du in Zukunft noch mal Interesse haben oder noch nicht fündig geworden sein, einfach PN.

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren mehrmals Big Game auf Thunfisch betrieben. Deutschsprachig sind die wenigsten, dafür wird gut englisch gesprochen.


----------



## Iaido (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: kroatien tips?*

Hallo

Ein guter Hafen um Boote zu chartern ist Jezera auf der Halbinsel Murta. Dort sind glaub ich auch zwei deutschstämmige Kapitäne die ständig rausfahren. Preislich kann ich da zwar leider keine Angaben machen weil ich einen Trip dort mal zu meinem Geburtstag bekam, aber es hat sich dort jedenfalls gelohnt ( Blauflossenthun mit ca. 100kg und Blauhai mit ca. 30 Kilo):g.

Vodice ist auch ein heißer Tipp um Big Game Boote zu chartern.|wavey:

MFG


----------

